# Mum and baby playgroups in Heraklion, Crete?



## valeria (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello! We recently moved to Crete, near Heraklion. I have 2 little ones, 3 years old and 10 months, and would love to met with others mums in the area!


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

valeria said:


> Hello! We recently moved to Crete, near Heraklion. I have 2 little ones, 3 years old and 10 months, and would love to met with others mums in the area!


Hi Valeria,

I don't know if you still check this website, but I came across your post. We are from Cambridge, England and are moving to Heraklion in 7 days with our lil ones- son who's nearly 5 and daughter who's nearly 3. Would love to meet some new English speaking 
friends and socialise. Quite nervous about moving and hope we like Heraklion and the kids have a laugh too. You must be an expert by now so hope to get some handy tips from you. 

Cheers
Arita


----------

